# Back seat removal. 2011



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html

Here you go, just follow the directions, and don't get to frustrated if they are giving you a hard time. Just take your time and it'll all come out smoothly.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

weight reduction ftw


----------



## LonePiper (Sep 8, 2013)

It just seems like its bolted or something. No give whatsoever. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

LonePiper said:


> It just seems like its bolted or something. No give whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What I did was felt around the edges of the seat for the clips ther a pain and used both hands and pulled straight up. It was a bit difficult.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

They are tight, but if you put a hand on each side of the clip and pull straight up, they will come loose


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to general discussion. This was originally posted in the How-To Library, which is specifically designated for tutorials, not questions.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To date, visiting three Chevy dealers and talking to both shop and body shop mechanics, no one was able to tell me how to remove the back seat without breaking those plastic clips. In talking to three different parts managers, new clips are 20 bucks each, that's 40 bucks. Little better prices at gmpartsdirect.com, but canceled out with S&H charges.

With the mechanics, some foul language was used in trying to remove that back seat. GM representative here said to just lift it up.

In studying this clip two parts, top to that U shaped metal attached to the seat has a flat surface, plastic clip is wedge shaped going up, but with two sharp right angles overlapping each other, easy to put on, but locks firmly in place. Earlier GM vehicles never used this addition top plastic clip.

Bottom plastic clip is the same way in the seat frame, again, wedge shaped for an easy push down, but again square edges locks it firmly in place.

That top clip has to wedged shaped tabs but also with sharp square edges that expand into slots in the lower plastic clip. While I can access the outside tab to push it in, can't seem to find a way to at the same time to push in that tab at the rear side so the seat can be lifted. Raw force will break these tabs, these are one time clips. And with broken tabs, seat will never stay down. Solution, new clips.

I feel by buying new clips that top clip with the two tabs with the sharp edges, those could be filed down at an angle so will be compressed without breaking but still will hold well. Not a patentable idea, as GM was doing this for years prior to the Cruze.

A good solution to this newly created problem would be to go back to the clip design like on my 04 Cavalier. Only the lower plastic clip was used with a double wedge design, still took a little force to pull the seat up, but nothing would break. Not a darn reason I can think of why this wouldn't work with the Cruze. Maybe a clip like used on the Cavalier would still work, haven't tried that, yet.

In discussing this issue with an old time friend at my Chevy's dealer body shop, this is not the only one time clip that is used. Many are, just to save a screw, He feels bad about this because new parts have to be ordered. And at $$$$$.

Its five bucks here ten or twenty bucks there that all add up quickly, and what about five years down the road when these parts may be longer available?

Was all set to purchase a 2011 Eco, but wanted to see what was under the no spare tire lid. Managed to unsnap the tire lid without breaking that tab, but the salesman broke the right side snap, don't worry about that, we will order you a new one. But that bothered me, that and was nine hours late in getting an additional $1,500 discount. So said, no thanks.

First thing I looked at in the 2012 2LT tire lid, used a latch instead of snaps, that was good, but never occurred to me to try to lift the rear seat. If those clips broke, would have walked away from that deal too. But now that is on my list for buying another new car. That list is getting longer and longer with each model year. Eliminating that windshield weather strip is really a turn off. Have enough problems already, don't need anymore.


----------

